# Super DMZ original version(w/superdrol) vs super DMZ 2.0



## wheybolic63 (Jan 3, 2013)

For those of you who have tried both can you compare the two in terms of  weight gain, strength, vascularity, density and fullness, sides,  overall musculature, etc.. thanks guys


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 3, 2013)

They both contain Dimeth, so you will notice some similar effects.  However, SD and M-sten and 2 completely different drugs.  SD results in more muscle fullness (likely due to greater inhbition of the 11-beta hydroxylase enzyme) and a drier appearance.  M-sten doesn't cause water retention, but doesn't reduce sub-q water, either.  It is neutral in this regard.  Because of the greater increase in fullness experienced with SD, you will likley notice more size gains, but this can be deceptive, as I.M. water retention is not real muscle tissue.  Still, ona mg to mg bais, I give SD the nod for size gains.  In terms of strength enhancement, they both seem very similar to me.  One advantage of M-sten is it is less likely to cause side effects...less chance of lethary, appetite suppression, depression, etc.  In addition, SD is probably more liver toxic, mg for mg.  In my opinion, M-sten should be dosed a little higher than SD for best results....between 30-40 mg per day...while SD is normally dosed at 20-30 mg per day.  When dosed at 40 mg per day, M-sten provides very impressive size gains (on par with about 25-30 mg of SD) and for some people, may even be better for strength gains.  Which do I like better?  I am not really sure yet, but I will say M-sten is more pleasant to use.  Still, keep in mind that you will require more than 20 mg if you want to experience its maximum effects.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^^^couldnt of said it better myself


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> They both contain Dimeth, so you will notice some similar effects.  However, SD and M-sten and 2 completely different drugs.  SD results in more muscle fullness (likely due to greater inhbition of the 11-beta hydroxylase enzyme) and a drier appearance.  M-sten doesn't cause water retention, but doesn't reduce sub-q water, either.  It is neutral in this regard.  Because of the greater increase in fullness experienced with SD, you will likley notice more size gains, but this can be deceptive, as I.M. water retention is not real muscle tissue.  Still, ona mg to mg bais, I give SD the nod for size gains.  In terms of strength enhancement, they both seem very similar to me.  One advantage of M-sten is it is less likely to cause side effects...less chance of lethary, appetite suppression, depression, etc.  In addition, SD is probably more liver toxic, mg for mg.  In my opinion, M-sten should be dosed a little higher than SD for best results....between 30-40 mg per day...while SD is normally dosed at 20-30 mg per day.  When dosed at 40 mg per day, M-sten provides very impressive size gains (on par with about 25-30 mg of SD) and for some people, may even be better for strength gains.  Which do I like better?  I am not really sure yet, but I will say M-sten is more pleasant to use.  Still, keep in mind that you will require more than 20 mg if you want to experience its maximum effects.



Smart man. I would rep you but I'm on tapatalk and I'm not sure if I can.


----------

